# 2WW - Low border line result



## dollyzx (May 7, 2003)

Hi 

Just wanted to ask if anyone had any experience of hcg blood results . I tested today at 11 days post e/c , 8 days post e/t . Result was 3.5 . Clinic told me above 5 is pos , below 2 def neg , but 3.5 is very low & probably means a failed attempt at implantation . Very slight , but unlikely chance of late implantation . I've to continue on meds & retest on Mon . Feel I have to accept this as a neg , but feeling confused !! 
Anyone any experience of this ?

Thanks Dollyzx xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Dolly, I'm sorry your clinic has done a test at this point as it really leaves things up in the air. The hcg picked up could still be from your trigger inject prior to e/c; it could be a failed implant. but it could also be absolutely OK as until you are at least 12 days post e/t it's difficult to say for certain.
Monday will tell you more as you would expect the level to have risen if an ongoing preg. but will down to 1 if neg.
Will be thinking of you.
Sarah


----------



## dollyzx (May 7, 2003)

Hi Sarah

Thanks for your reply , wonder if you can offer me any further advice ? 

I've retested today & my level has gone up from 3.5 on fri to 17 today . I'm told this is still really low ( they would expect a level of 60 ) , but in 3 days has gone up at the expected ratio . Could this be a late implantation or is it an indication of a non viable pregnancy ? Am I in fact now pregnant ? 
Feeling totally confused , clinic want to take more bloods in a week .
Dollyzx xx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Thinking and hoping for you Dolly
Fee xxxxx


----------



## ECR (May 11, 2003)

Dear Dolly

I have been following the goldies thread and am sorry that things are not yet clear for you on your PG test. I am also an oldie myself, 41 but soon to be 42! I am currently on my 2nd IVF and due to test on the 31/3. I have not been posting at all recently but have been hovering around the board during this cycle.

I did wonder why you were testing so early initially as I had my egg collection on the 17 which is only 2 days after you but my clinic gave me a date of 31/3 for testing whereas I noted that you tested on the 26/3 which seemed to be much sooner than me?

In any event I have been surfing the net over the last couple of weeks when I have been at home (resting and going mad!) and found this web site which gives some info on early pregnancy HCG levels.

http://www.ivfconnections.com/links.htm

Look under the heading "Pregnancy"

Hope this is of some use - and I do hope that things work out for you in the future.

best wishes

Ellen


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Dolly, you are definately pregnant though whether ongoing is the big question now. It sounds like late implantation as the level has risen well. I would expect a level of 100+ 2 weeks after ET for happiness to be felt.
Sarah


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Hi Dolly,

Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for you,
.


Ellen - Hiya stranger, good luck for your test , going any exotic hols this year?

Luv
Gail x


----------



## dollyzx (May 7, 2003)

Thanks for all your replys 

I think it's just a case of wait & see now , though I do still feel in limbo & can't think past Mon blood test ! On the plus side we have got an implantation & as I've never managed a PG before it is a positive sign for the future .
Ellen- good luck on the 31st , I'm not sute why my clinic test so early .

Love Dollyzx xxxx


----------



## ECR (May 11, 2003)

Dolly

Thanks for the good wishes - hope all goes well for you.

Ellen


Gail - well hello to you too and thanks for your good wishes also. Haven't planned any trips as yet - was in New York in January, very cold but good shopping! Best of luck to you, whatever you are up to.

take care 
Ellen 
xx


----------



## dollyzx (May 7, 2003)

Dear Sarah 
Just wanted to say thanks for all your advice ,
sadly the PG was a biochemical , confirmed today 
Dollyzxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

